# Ray Water Changes, 4/30



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Took some pics while doing water changes tonight:
Onyx (female):


















Obsidian (male):









As a sidenote, we used a 3500gph pump to help with water changes tonight...SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rays


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Beauty!

--Dan


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

man that second pic is awesome


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool. i like the water drop shot.


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

The second ray is very impressive. Nice job.

CT


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> As a sidenote, we used a *3500gph pump* to help with water changes tonight...SWEET!!!!!
> [snapback]1006856[/snapback]​


Great Shots.

How did you rig up that little sweet Deal? Thats sounds Awesome.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's a mag drive that sits in water when it runs. We just put the pump right in the tank and let it go out the window with the the 1.5" tubing for it.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice looking rays man love there colors


----------

